# RIP Soldier!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

A good friend of mine lost her nephew yesterday. He was at Ft Hood ready to deploy to Afghanistan in a few days. He went jogging and was involved in a hit and run. I am sad at the lost of one of our soldiers for any reason, but to hit somebody with a vehicle and just leave them for dead? It occured on base but so far no leads..could have been a civilian that hit him. RIP Soldier..we thank you for your service! 
Linda


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tucsonred said:


> A good friend of mine lost her nephew yesterday. He was at Ft Hood ready to deploy to Afghanistan in a few days. He went jogging and was involved in a hit and run. I am sad at the lost of one of our soldiers for any reason, but to hit somebody with a vehicle and just leave them for dead? It occured on base but so far no leads..could have been a civilian that hit him. RIP Soldier..we thank you for your service!
> Linda


Sorry to hear...RIP sir!


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Rest in peace! Prayers now!


----------

